# got you



## squatting dog (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## old medic (Apr 14, 2021)

Not I.....
Good to see you


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 14, 2021)

old medic said:


> Not I.....
> Good to see you


Howdy... Just couldn't stay away without trying to educate some who will not take the time or energy to investigate Facts before diving blindly into the water. 
I am not offering medical advice. You and your doctor should make the decision whether or not to get the vaccine. But it is essential that you understand that Dr. Fauci and the CDC are now on the record (as of today 4/13/21) stating that the vaccine does NOT prevent Covid. 

And the FDA flat out states that the vaccine is NOT APPROVED.

Last time I looked, the purpose of a vaccine was to inoculate the patient against being able to contract a particular disease. For instance, you get the polio vaccine to ensure you do not get polio. Same for smallpox.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2021)

So the vaccine is not FDA approved and doesn’t prevent Covid? So what exactly is it’s purpose then and why are so many people pushing this on others who want to question it more?

BUT .... 
I do NOT fear for my life 
I am NOT afraid to travel..... traveling 1/2 way across Canada very soon
I am NOT afraid to see family. Saw family a while ago. We had a get together 
I am NOT snitching on neighbours, nor ever do that 
I AM fat but NOT docile sitting in front of a tv. I’m still very active and go for at least one walk a day 
They do NOT have me isolated. That is My choice and our lifestyle anyway. 
They ( who are they?) do NOT have me.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

I have been prudent, not fearful.  As have my neighbors and loved ones.  Everyone I know has had a friend, family members or friend of friend die of Covid or be hospitalized from it.  If you haven't, then count yourself very lucky.  

Heck, there have been a number of very serious cases among long active SF members.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

They don't have us...


We aren't fearing for our lives...
We aren't travelers, so no fear there...
We aren't afraid to see family... got together with family at Easter...
We don't snitch on neighbours... never have... never will...
We have no TV, and neither hubby or I are fat or lazy...
We've lived isolated (private/solitude) lives forever, so no change for us...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 14, 2021)

"They" Don't have us.  When this pandemic appeared, we took it seriously, and followed the recommended guidelines....masks, etc.  We did limit our visits with the kids, but increased our phone calls.  When the vaccines became available, we got ours, and now we're pretty much back to doing what we always did....and Still masking up in public, etc....No big deal.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

That whole list sounds pretty paranoid to me. Who are "they," and in what way have they "got us?"

Total nonsense.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2021)

Squatting Dog, GLAD YOU'RE BACK!   Hope Gary O and Old Man come back.  We are definitly missing some masculine presence and viewpoints from you guys!
Yes, I was one who dived in before all the facts and thought "I'll get the vaccine and get it over with."  I almost died from it. I was told by the CVC nurse, "Under no circumstance are you to get the second vaccine." My cousin was terribly sick  in bed for 4 days after her vaccine,  Her friend, a big robust guy who worked in the oil fields was watching TV after his vaccine and just died from heart failure sitting on his sofa.    My Aunt got shingles from it.  Now they say Gary 's son died from the vaccine?
No one knows what is in it, apparently, or are not saying.
The gun confiscation is coming.  The First amendment is, I don't know.  Does it still exist?
Maybe you can see the future.  I think you can!
All these changes are done in such a way that people accept it as the norm.  It ISN'T!
Please keep posting Squatting Dog.  and people, Wake up and see what is happening!


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2021)

They've never had me but they do have a lot of people who want  to use covid as another reason for division. I'm having none of that. We're more powerful standing together than divided against each other.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2021)

It's not just about the China Virus, It's about making any decisions out of fear.
and
It's about losing or saving America.

Can you name a time in history when the people who were for cencured speech, punished free expression, banned books and pushed their ideology on others (including cancelling them) were the good guys?  Just curious, because i can't think of one!


----------



## digifoss (Apr 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> BUT ....
> I do NOT fear for my life
> I am NOT afraid to travel.....
> I am NOT afraid to see family.
> ...


*ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ  ꜛ*
I do not / am not all of the above as previously mentioned by Keesha
PLUS:
I do not wear a mask ( except when I visit my doctor )
I did not get vaccinated ( YET, not yet convinced on this one )


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> That whole list sounds pretty paranoid to me. Who are "they," and in what way have they "got us?"
> 
> Total nonsense.


The CDC, Dr. Fauci et al.


----------



## win231 (Apr 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Squatting Dog, GLAD YOU'RE BACK!   Hope Gary O and Old Man come back.  We are definitly missing some masculine presence and viewpoints from you guys!
> Yes, I was one who dived in before all the facts and thought "I'll get the vaccine and get it over with."  I almost died from it. I was told by the CVC nurse, "Under no circumstance are you to get the second vaccine." My cousin was terribly sick  in bed for 4 days after her vaccine,  Her friend, a big robust guy who worked in the oil fields was watching TV after his vaccine and just died from heart failure sitting on his sofa.    My Aunt got shingles from it.  Now they say Gary 's son died from the vaccine?
> No one knows what is in it, apparently, or are not saying.
> The gun confiscation is coming.  The First amendment is, I don't know.  Does it still exist?
> ...


ROFLOL - "Missing Masculine Presence?"
That was scary!  I had to run away & check to make sure I didn't lose mine....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2021)

....and I’m not really fat but have a bit of extra weight from taking meds  that I will lose this summer. No biggie. It’s my last concern.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

chic said:


> The CDC, Dr. Fauci et al.


Chic, the only thing they're trying to get us is healthy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Chic, the only thing they're trying to get us is healthy.


If that's true then why hasn't the CDC and FDA banned certain food additives and plastics that were shown to be extremely harmful to humans years ago? And some are not only extremely harmful to humans, but also animals, and the environment.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> ROFLOL - "Missing Masculine Presence?"
> That was scary!  I had to run away & check to make sure I didn't lose mine....


----------



## officerripley (Apr 14, 2021)

It is pretty "American" to distrust science; seems like this country has also had a real anti-intellectual bent to it from the beginning (or thereabouts). "There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'"--Isaac Asimov, 1980


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Squatting Dog, GLAD YOU'RE BACK!   Hope Gary O and Old Man come back.  We are definitly missing some masculine presence and viewpoints from you guys!
> Yes, I was one who dived in before all the facts and thought "I'll get the vaccine and get it over with."  I almost died from it. I was told by the CVC nurse, "Under no circumstance are you to get the second vaccine." My cousin was terribly sick  in bed for 4 days after her vaccine,  Her friend, a big robust guy who worked in the oil fields was watching TV after his vaccine and just died from heart failure sitting on his sofa.    My Aunt got shingles from it.  Now they say Gary 's son died from the vaccine?
> No one knows what is in it, apparently, or are not saying.
> The gun confiscation is coming.  The First amendment is, I don't know.  Does it still exist?
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2021)

I didn't even know you'd left @squatting dog ..you should have told me so I could have missed you...


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> It is pretty "American" to distrust science; seems like this country has also had a real anti-intellectual bent to it from the beginning (or thereabouts). "There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'"--Isaac Asimov, 1980“America is another name for opportunity. Our whole history appears like a last effort of divine providence on behalf of the human race.”


“America is another name for opportunity. Our whole history appears like a last effort of divine providence on behalf of the human race.” ~Ralph Waldo Emerson 

“There is nothing wrong with America that cannot be cured by what is right with America.” ~Former President Bill Clinton

“Let every nation know, whether it wishes us well or ill, that we shall pay any price, bear any burden, meet any hardship, support any friend, oppose any foe in order to assure the survival and the success of liberty.” ~ Former President John F Kennedy

"The world today has a strong democratic core shaped by American ingenuity, sacrifice, and spirit." ~John Kerry


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2021)

@squatting dog nice to see you. 

I don't always agree with your point of view but I always enjoy your contributions.

_"Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less."_
- Marie Curie


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Squatting Dog, GLAD YOU'RE BACK!   Hope Gary O and Old Man come back.  We are definitly missing some masculine presence and viewpoints from you guys!
> Yes, I was one who dived in before all the facts and thought "I'll get the vaccine and get it over with."  I almost died from it. I was told by the CVC nurse, "Under no circumstance are you to get the second vaccine." My cousin was terribly sick  in bed for 4 days after her vaccine,  Her friend, a big robust guy who worked in the oil fields was watching TV after his vaccine and just died from heart failure sitting on his sofa.    My Aunt got shingles from it.  Now they say Gary 's son died from the vaccine?
> No one knows what is in it, apparently, or are not saying.
> The gun confiscation is coming.  The First amendment is, I don't know.  Does it still exist?
> ...


May I ask you what vaccine you had?
What were your symptoms?
How long did your symptoms last?
If you could do it over again, would you get the vaccine?
I’ve been hearing and reading quite a bit about it causing heart failure, blood clots and such. It’s very unsettling.


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Chic, the only thing they're trying to get us is healthy.


The secret to health is freedom. And the secret to freedom is courage.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> May I ask you what vaccine you had?
> What were your symptoms?
> How long did your symptoms last?
> If you could do it over again, would you get the vaccine?
> I’ve been hearing and reading quite a bit about it causing heart failure, blood clots and such. It’s very unsettling.


Keesha,
Moderna
Symptoms too numerous to mention.  Nothing more tedius than an old woman talking about symptoms
i don'  tknow how long they lasted because I collapsed from heart failure. (according to the nurse)
She said, "And you're still alive?"
Again? no.  
Please don't let my experiences influence you.  I'm sure any advrse effects are better than getting Covid.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Yes, I was one who dived in before all the facts and thought "I'll get the vaccine and get it over with." I almost died from it. I was told by the CVC nurse, "Under no circumstance are you to get the second vaccine." My cousin was terribly sick in bed for 4 days after her vaccine, Her friend, a big robust guy who worked in the oil fields was watching TV after his vaccine and just died from heart failure sitting on his sofa. My Aunt got shingles from it.* Now they say Gary 's son died from the vaccine?*


He died 4 days after getting the Moderna vaccine
Yes, I'm saying it was from the vaccine
His physical health was good


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Keesha,
> Moderna
> Symptoms too numerous to mention.  Nothing more tedius than an old woman talking about symptoms
> i don'  tknow how long they lasted because I collapsed from heart failure. (according to the nurse)
> ...


Thank you Gaer. I’m sorry you had such adverse effects. 


Gary O' said:


> He died 4 days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> Yes, I'm saying it was from the vaccine
> His physical health was good


I’m really sorry about your son Gary. 
I know we spoke immediately after you found out but I want to again extend my heart felt condolences to you and your family. This really has had a huge impact on my vaccine opinions. 
Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> He died 4 days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> Yes, I'm saying it was from the vaccine
> His physical health was good


Oh Gary,  There is no pain worse than losing your child.  I am so DEEPLY, DEEPLY SORRY for your loss.  
I'm glad you were able to come back and speak with us.  You know we all have the strongest respect for you.
Please know we all hurt for you!


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 15, 2021)

It is very sad that some will die from the vaccine either through side effects or underlining conditions that you may not be aware of. I find the best way of dealing with this is not to listen to "THEY".


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Can you name a time in history when the people who were for cencured speech, punished free expression, banned books and pushed their ideology on others (including cancelling them) were the good guys? Just curious, because i can't think of one!


Off the top of my head? How about the 1950s, McCarthyism, the red scare and the evils of Rock and Roll?  Doncha know we had commies everywhere?  Elvis records were burned in the streets and radio stations refused to play them because they were the devil's music.   

Seems to me a lot of people are revisiting this kind of nonsense with "Wuhan Flu" type of hateful speech that stokes violence against Asian Americans.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Off the top of my head? How about the 1950s, McCarthyism, the red scare and the evils of Rock and Roll?  Doncha know we had commies everywhere?  Elvis records were burned in the streets and radio stations refused to play them because they were the devil's music.
> 
> Seems to me a lot of people are revisiting this kind of nonsense with "Wuhan Flu" type of hateful speech that stokes violence against Asian Americans.


Yeah. For sure. There have been plenty of incidences throughout history.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> It is very sad that some will die from the vaccine either through side effects or underlining conditions that you may not be aware of. I find the best way of dealing with this is not to listen to "THEY".


True statement
Whoever 'they' are

My lady joined a virus forum
She posted our event
Her post garnered over 1500 hits within a couple minutes
She couldn't keep up with the comments

There's a ton of legal activity in regard to the vaccines
....and many many more related deaths than have been reported

Thing is, getting involved on a legal standpoint won't bring our son back

And either way, the chance of the virus or the vaccine, is a crap shoot
Risky times, no matter

We got his ashes yesterday

I'll be making an urn

My lady has put her emotions together (pretty much all cried out)
Still, from time to time she'll break down

I have yet to
Sometimes I get angry
Sometimes my mental processes get muddled
Sometimes I just put the tools down and listen to old rock
Sometimes I pray...for wisdom....spiritual strength 

In a nutshell, it's not mine to advise whether or not to get a vaccine


----------



## Dana (Apr 15, 2021)

_My sincere condolences to you and your wife Gary_...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

@Gary O', was there an autopsy pinning down an official cause of death?  
I'm so very, very sorry for your devastating loss.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Off the top of my head? How about the 1950s, McCarthyism, the red scare and the evils of Rock and Roll?  Doncha know we had commies everywhere?  Elvis records were burned in the streets and radio stations refused to play them because they were the devil's music.
> 
> Seems to me a lot of people are revisiting this kind of nonsense with "Wuhan Flu" type of hateful speech that stokes violence against Asian Americans.https://bitterwinter.org/tag/re-education-camps/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIh4W-lomn7wIVV8DICh1QbwQ5EAAYAiAAEgKeyPD_BwE


https://bitterwinter.org/tag/re-edu...MIh4W-lomn7wIVV8DICh1QbwQ5EAAYAiAAEgKeyPD_BwE


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2021)

Losing a child...............Gary, there aren't enough words to express how sorry I am to hear of your devastating loss.  Love to you and your wife.  (((hugs))) too, plenty of those.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> was there an autopsy pinning down an official cause of death?


No
He was immediately cremated
We were a bit pressed
We inquired about an autopsy
Too late

We've discussed what results could be determined by an autopsy
Its beyond our reasoning as to what autopsies would reveal
...or what 'they' would allow to be revealed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> He died 4 days after getting the Moderna vaccine
> Yes, I'm saying it was from the vaccine
> His physical health was good


So sorry for your loss Gary, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> He was immediately cremated


On a lighter note (I tend to get acerb when serious is predominate);


 not a good post


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> On a lighter note (I tend to get acerb when serious is predominate);
> 
> 
> not a good post


Understandable, my friend.  This is a very difficult time for you.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2021)

A little something that came across my screen

Thought I'd share


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A little something that came across my screen
> 
> Thought I'd share
> 
> View attachment 160310


Yes, I saw that a few weeks ago & it's a reminder of what people should be thinking about, instead of buying everything we're being told.


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2021)

Gary, I'm so sad for you and your wife to go through this devastating loss. It's shocking enough to hear it has happened, let alone you having to process your grief...and your heartbroken wife dealing with the pain. May the good Lord be with you and comfort you. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Gary I am so very sorry for the loss of your son. There are no words to say to you about such a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss, Gary.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

Gary-O

There are no words that comfort, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A little something that came across my screen
> 
> Thought I'd share


One more little tidbit

'Stop saying you did your research before you got the vaccine

You *are *the research'


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2021)

There was an article in the paper recently about several people that had such intense guilt, because they felt they had given their loved ones, and in one case a co-worker's wife, covid.  They had died, but the guilt of surviving carried its own lifelong burden.  The thoughts of suicide were prevalent also. Some who died had been thought so healthy without out underlying conditions.  My mom used to talk about her grandmother relating that the flu epidemic of 1918  often took the young and strong and left the old.  No understanding of why some live and others perish.

Hard times we are living in right now with respect to this nasty bug ramifications.  No doubt about that.


----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> One more little tidbit
> 
> 'Stop saying you did your research before you got the vaccine
> 
> You *are *the research'


That's true Gary. I won't be one of them. But I am so sorry you lost your son.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> It's not just about the China Virus, It's about making any decisions out of fear.
> and
> It's about losing or saving America.
> 
> Can you name a time in history when the people who were for cencured speech, punished free expression, banned books and pushed their ideology on others (including cancelling them) were the good guys?  Just curious, because i can't think of one!


Now you are moving into another realm...and it is a subject which needs some serious addressing. Isn't it amazing how quickly people are willing to pander to the whims of  a minority. It does make you wonder what has happened to us all. Is it the effect of the internet? Have we all become as meek as sheep..afraid to stand up for what we know is right?
Why are people being made to apologise for speaking the truth? By the way, I'm so pleased that Boris Johnson didn't allow himself to  be brow-beaten into saying sorry for his remarks about letterboxes!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Rosemarie, if Boris Johnson had made a similar remark ridiculing Catholic nuns for their special clothing, such as he did about Muslim women, would you say the same thing about being glad he wasn't brow-beaten into saying he was sorry? He could have said they look like penguins or something equally childish.

For those who didn't read about it, he said the Muslim women look like letterboxes (mail boxes in America).


----------

